# Honda GX200 starts, runs great for about 2 or 3 minutes, sputters and shuts off



## JoeyGrissom (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a Dewalt 3400 PSI Pressure Washer with a Honda GX200 engine. Runs great for about 2 or 3 minutes and then sputters and shuts off. It will normally crank right back up. If I run the engine under no pressure (pressure wand tip removed), it will run with no problem. If I install the tip and run under a load, it runs as mentioned before...2 or 3 minutes and then shuts off.
I have done everything except crack the engine. New pump with new unloader, new carburetor, cleaned tank, new fuel lines, new ignition coil, cleaned plug and reinstalled. Not sure what else could cause this. I could have purchased a new pressure washer with all I've spent. Hope someone can give me some ideas. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible causes: Restricted tank screen. Bad LOSD / low oil level. Valve hanging up.


----------



## JoeyGrissom (Nov 4, 2020)

Unbelievable but I solved the problem. Changed the oil and spark plug. Runs like new again. I suspect the plug was bad. It was not fouled up or that dirty but it must have been damaged somehow. Lesson learned...check all cheap options first!

Thanks for responding!


----------

